# Mise à jour fantôme



## HImac in touch (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous écris car depuis quelques jours, j'ai une vignette 1 qui s'affiche sur l'app store de mon iPod (iOS6), et lorsque je lance l'app store pour télécharger la MAJ de l'app en question, l'appstore me dit que toutes mes apps sont à jour et la vignette disparaît... Sauf qu'elle réapparaît quelques heures après, toujours en me faisant la même blague...


Vous auriez une solution sous la main ? 

Merci bien  !!


----------



## MaitreYODA (28 Octobre 2013)

Et bien moi aussi j'ai le même problème avec un iphone 5 sous ios 6. Sur l'icône app store il m'affiche non pas une mais quatre pastilles de MAJ à faire. Et pareil que toi, lorsque je me rend sur l'app store, "toutes vos apps sont à jour".

Je me demande si ce n'est pas dû au fait que j'utilise 3 comptes iTunes différents...

Bref, je suis moi aussi à la recherche d'une solution à ce problème. J'espère que vous pourrez nous aider. 

@Himac in touch, si tu trouve une solution, n'hésites pas à la partager avec moi


----------



## r e m y (28 Octobre 2013)

moi c'est 9 applications que l'iPad sous iOS6 affiche, puis quand je lance l'appStore, "toutes vos applications sont à jour"

En fait ce sont des applications dont une mise à jour existe, mais cette mise à jour nécessite iOS7.


----------



## MaitreYODA (29 Octobre 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour l'explication. Je me doutais que ça avait un rapport avec ios 7... Mais comme à chaque fois j'avais installé la dernière version compatible je pensais que ce ne pouvait pas être ça.

Bref, hors de question pour moi de passer à ios 7. Je trouve que ça va pas du tout avec un iphone noir. Mais sur ipad et iphone blanc c'est superbe !
J'installerai ios 7 si un jailbreak est disponible. Au pire je patiente jusqu'à ios 8.


Et encore merci pour la réponse.


----------



## r e m y (29 Octobre 2013)

Chez moi les 9 applications en question (installées sur mon iPad mais avec existence d'une nouvelle version necessitant iOS7) sont:

Localiser mon iPhone
iMovie
Garageband
iPhoto
Pages
Keynote
Numbers
TCL (Transports lyonnais)
Evernote

Je les ai repérées via iTunes, qui me signale aussi l'existence de mises à jour, et en cliquant sur chacune d'elle (clic-droit) je choisis afficher sur le store, et là je vérifie qu'elles nécessitent iOS7 mini

Comme j'en trouve 9 dans ce cas et que c'est aussi un 9 qui s'affiche sur la pastille de l'application appStore sur l'iPAD, ça ne peut pas être une coincidence....


----------



## HImac in touch (29 Octobre 2013)

Merci à tous pour vos posts, heureux de voir que je ne suis pas le seul. J'espère que le soucis va se résoudre de lui même ou que Apple va faire quelque chose (même si je doute qu'ils ont que ça à faire...).

C'est déjà suffisement chiant d'avoir une pastille rouge sur les réglages que tu peux pas enlever parce qu'ils te proposent d'aller sur iOS7, si en plus on te crée des fausses alertes pour te forcer à aller sur iOS7, c'est le ponpon...


----------



## Guibolle (31 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 
Je poste ici, mais je ne sais pas trop si mon problème correspond exactement au votre.

Mon l'AppStore de mon iPhone m'indique que j'ai des apps qui nécessitent une MaJ. Jusqu'ici, tout va bien. Je peux faire ma MaJ depuis l'AppStore de l'iPhone.
Par contre, quand je me connecte à mon iMac, et que je recherche ces MaJ, l'AppStore me dit que toutes mes apps sont à jours... Je ne peut donc pas procéder aux MaJ depuis mon iMac. Je ne comprends pas trop, d'autant plus que ces apps sont bien présentes dans ma bibliothèque...

Pour info, mon iPhone est sous iOS 7.0.3, mon mac est sous Mavericks et iTunes en version 11.1.2.

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.


----------

